# How To OverClock AMD Sempron...?



## 7mm (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi There, It's My 1st Post + Thread On TPUF........So Greetings .

B4 I Start, Le'me Put My PC Specs Here...

*AMD Sempron 2500+ With Socket 754

MSI RS480M Motherboard With NB : ATi 480 & SB : SB400

ATi Radeon X200 IGP

512 DDR (256 x 2) Running @ 333MHz*

               This Board From MSI Doesn't Support Much of An OverClocking Though, Multiplier / CPU Frequency Change Isn't Allowed . What's Worst Here Is, That SysTool Also NOT Supporting My Board .

               Is There Anyway I Can OverClock My PC..........Please Help!


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Aug 16, 2007)

Try Clockgen, perhaps you're lucky and your board is supported by that.


----------



## mullered07 (Aug 16, 2007)

cpufsb maybe


----------



## 7mm (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanx "DanTheBanjoman" & "mullered07", For Your Instant Reply. Will Try Them For Sure.


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 16, 2007)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=25716
First page has some comprehensive guides- hope they help.


----------



## 7mm (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanx For More Info "theonetruewill".


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey 7mm, You have the same chipset on this board I have currently in my specs. 

You may get lucky like I did with using the "ICS 951462" clock generator in ClockGen @ http://www.cpuid.com . That is the only way I can get an overclock of any type on this board.

Good luck!


----------



## LiveOrDie (Aug 16, 2007)

7mm said:


> Hi There, It's My 1st Post + Thread On TPUF........So Greetings .
> 
> B4 I Start, Le'me Put My PC Specs Here...
> 
> ...



you can try Fuzzy Logic 4 or MSI CoreCenter but don't think you can oc with MSI CoreCenter


----------



## 7mm (Aug 16, 2007)

JrRacinFan said:


> Hey 7mm, You have the same chipset on this board I have currently in my specs.
> 
> You may get lucky like I did with using the "ICS 951462" clock generator in ClockGen @ http://www.cpuid.com . That is the only way I can get an overclock of any type on this board.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanx Buddy, The "ICS 951462" Selection In ClockGen Produced Nothing When Asked To Read Clocks, Though I'm New To OverClock.....Please Help Me With Detailed Procedure If Possible, Thank You For Your Valuable Time.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 16, 2007)

I would not doubt that. 

I was just stating it may work, there is only one other than I can think of that you could try and thats the "ICS 951419". 

Good luck.


----------



## 7mm (Aug 17, 2007)

..You Mean "ICS 954119" Instead "ICS 951419"..? Never Mind, It Didn't Work As Well....


----------



## LiveOrDie (Aug 17, 2007)

have you tried MSI Fuzzy Logic 4 its for msn boards
http://mainboard-drivers-and-utilit...ogic-4-v4.1.58.0-Windows-98SE-ME-2000-XP.html


----------



## 7mm (Aug 17, 2007)

Live OR Die said:


> have you tried MSI Fuzzy Logic 4 its for msn boards
> http://mainboard-drivers-and-utilit...ogic-4-v4.1.58.0-Windows-98SE-ME-2000-XP.html



Does It Allowes Me To OC, Le'Me Try It...........Thanx.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Aug 17, 2007)

yes its for overclocking msi boards but it mite not work with yours you mite be lucky


----------



## 7mm (Aug 17, 2007)

Live OR Die said:


> yes its for overclocking msi boards but it mite not work with yours you mite be lucky



CoreCenter Didn't Support My Board, So Hope It Works........


----------



## LiveOrDie (Aug 17, 2007)

so how did it go?


----------



## largon (Aug 17, 2007)

Every word is not supposed to start with a capital letter. It only irritates the reader and decreases chances of a reply. 
Please stop doing that. 

:|


----------



## PuMA (Aug 17, 2007)

my post will start to get lower case letters only because my laptops shift is dying(or the stupid 
windows paralyzed help shit is doing something wierd shit)

ontopic: dude maybe get better mobo.  had sempron 2600+ once and it overclocked like crazy(400mhz OC on stock voltage)

..as a matter of fact, looking at ur specs maybe get a better puter along with it


----------



## 7mm (Aug 19, 2007)

Live OR Die said:


> so how did it go?



Naehh, Fuzzy Logic Work'd _Funny_ With My System Though. Just Unable To Detect CPU Fan Speed, CPU Voltages & CPU Temp. Either. Tried To Put It On Auto Mode But Took Me In No Where. No Other Functions Are Working, Though It Was Worth Try'n.

Thanx Anyway Buddy. Got Any More Ideas, Please Tell Me.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 19, 2007)

Try CPUCOOL that is what i use for my old P3 rig you have to know the PLL if the mobo isn't on the list. Semprons are sick ocers if you have a good chip and mobo.I had a sempron 3200+ socket AM2 that went from 1.8ghz to 3053mhz(3ghz) on stock v-core


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 19, 2007)

Damn i think you are in need of a upgrade.
not try n 2 be mean  but that 7mm name i wouldn't have picked...


----------



## LiveOrDie (Aug 19, 2007)

you can try EasyTune 4 mite work


----------



## 7mm (Aug 19, 2007)

PuMA said:


> ontopic: dude maybe get better mobo.  had sempron 2600+ once and it overclocked like crazy(400mhz OC on stock voltage)
> ..as a matter of fact, looking at ur specs maybe get a better puter along with it



....Sure Mine OC Too With My Friend's ASRock MB, With nVidia 6100 ChipSet. We Tried.....
*Sempron 2500+ Socket 754
ASRock K8NF4G-SATA2
256 MB DDR @ 400MHz - Hynix ChipSet Based
*

          .........& We Push'd The FSB Through BIOS (After Updated), We Took It From 1.4 GHz To 2.2GHz. We Tried Quake 4 Demo & It Work'd Smooth As If It's a X2 Does. It's Fact With nVidia ChipSet. Not Sure About ATi Though......!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 19, 2007)

Live OR Die said:


> you can try Fuzzy Logic 4 or MSI CoreCenter but don't think you can oc with MSI CoreCenter



WTF is it with you and quoting the first post? When people do that it pisses me off.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Aug 19, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> WTF is it with you and quoting the first post? When people do that it pisses me off.


what are you on about


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 19, 2007)

look at post #8 were you quote 7mm.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Aug 19, 2007)

yer and


----------



## 7mm (Aug 19, 2007)

Live OR Die said:


> you can try EasyTune 4 mite work



......I Thought _EasyTune4_ Used With Gigabyte Boards Only.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 19, 2007)

it is Try N-tune i think it can be used with any mobo to overclock.


----------



## 7mm (Aug 19, 2007)

OK, I'll Try That Too........Thanx Buddy.


----------



## 7mm (Aug 19, 2007)

*Here's My CPU-Z Dump...........If Any Idea Develops....Please!*


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 19, 2007)

7mm said:


> *Here's My CPU-Z Dump...........If Any Idea Develops....Please!*



did n-tune work? Also did you find anything that does work?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Aug 19, 2007)

n-tune is only nvidia chipsets


----------



## 7mm (Aug 19, 2007)

As I Said B4, I'm New To OC.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 19, 2007)

Live OR Die said:


> n-tune is only nvidia chipsets



Your right sorry about that i was thinking it can be used with any mobo to overclock but only nvidia for the advanced settings like voltages.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Aug 19, 2007)

you can try any of those sorry i can't be more help

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A64 tweak http://home.exetel.com.au/codered/A64Tweaker/A64Tweaker_V031.zip

8RDAvcore http://www.hasw.net/8rdavcore/

CPUCool/CPUFSB http://www.cpufsb.de/CPUCOOL.HTM

CBID http://www.cbid.amdclub.ru

Riva Tuner http://www.majorgeeks.com/download737.html

Fresh Diagnose, Fresh Download, Fresh UI http://www.freshdevices.com/

CachemanXP http://www.outertech.com/index.php?_...e=product&id=7

BelArc Advisor http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html

good luck


----------



## 7mm (Aug 20, 2007)

Hope This Should Work, Thanx Buddy.


----------



## 7mm (Aug 20, 2007)

Wel, My Efforts OC My System With LOCKED Stuff Inside, Ends Here. With CPUCooL I Found  That My MB's Monitoring IC [Winbond W83627THF] Isn't Listed In Supported List. More That Hurts........

*"Monitoring ic's and floppy controllers from winbond are:

W83626-XX W83627-XX W83697-XX W83781-XX W83782-XX W83783-XX W83784-XX W83910-XX

If you have found one of these ic's, please have a look at the mainboard again. These IC's could not change the Frontsidebus! It includes all letters that follow the numbers. I simply write XX for any number of letters."*

Thank You EveryOne Who Help'd & Provided Their Valu'ble Time For This Thread. I Really Appriciate Their Effort.


----------

